# feedback of my new website



## wrbphotograhy (Jul 11, 2008)

www.wrbphotography.net

Should the home page be removed, and go straight to the gallery choices?
Is the opening of a new window (or tab) bad for the galleries? 
Does the general layout work for you? 

Any other feedback/critique and other help is greatly appreciated!

thanks!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jul 11, 2008)

A black screen with a broken image link pops up for me  

I think there is probably an error in your html somewhere


----------



## wrbphotograhy (Jul 11, 2008)

would you mind trying again? I just tested it on 2 computers I have here, as well as 2 friends on IM tried it and it worked... 

if not... www.wrbphotography.net/test.html


----------



## GermanyBert (Jul 11, 2008)

The advantage to having a home page first instead of going straight to the gallery is that you can expand later on down the line.

Your test.html page looks like a good choice for the homepage as you can still add stuff to it.

What sucks, IMHO, is that clicking on the gallery link opens a new browser.  Why not just have a HOME or BACK link on the separate gallery pages?


----------



## Many Hats (Jul 13, 2008)

Under portraits it looks like the kid in the 2nd picture is giving the camera the finger.


----------



## Icon72 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, definitley the finger there.


----------

